# Stay at Home



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

Are we not having the *Stay at Home* banner again at the top of the website like we did in the first lockdown ?






						Living safely with respiratory infections, including COVID-19
					

Guidance for living safely with respiratory infections, including coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## QFour (Jan 7, 2021)

Perhaps we should have a new name.

 *Camping on the Drive ..*


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't think political statements are allowed anymore?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

Right ok, although i wouldn`t really class it as a political statement.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Was anything there in November ?


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2021)

TBH Graham I think us old farts on here get the message anyway. At least I hope so.


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Are we not having the *Stay at Home* banner again at the top of the website like we did in the first lockdown ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I put the banner up the during the first lockdown it was to make sure that people knew. I expect that everyone knows now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2021)

Dont seem to here.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, but most of the wildcampers in here know exactly what the message is by now.

A banner at the top of the forum ain't gonna make any difference to those who don't.


----------



## witzend (Jan 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> A banner at the top of the forum ain't gonna make any difference to those who don't.


And there seem's to be a lot of them this time last time there was a really noticeable reduction in traffic but this time I can't see any I haven't been in any towns to comment on them But whats it like where you all are ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> And there seem's to be a lot of them this time last time there was a really noticeable reduction in traffic but this time I can't see any I haven't been in any towns to comment on them But whats it like where you all are ?



It was like the Marie Celeste in our nearest town the day after lockdown.

It probably still will be, I would think.
The current icy weather will also help to keep people indoors just now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

Geeky Philip said:


> When I put the banner up the during the first lockdown it was to make sure that people knew. I expect that everyone knows now.




Ok.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> And there seem's to be a lot of them this time last time there was a really noticeable reduction in traffic but this time I can't see any I haven't been in any towns to comment on them But whats it like where you all are ?


Drove to Edinburgh from Dunblane yesterday and the roads were busy not like in the first lockdown when the roads were eerily quiet.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> And there seem's to be a lot of them this time last time there was a really noticeable reduction in traffic but this time I can't see any I haven't been in any towns to comment on them But whats it like where you all are ?




Preston, Lancashire just like normal now but it was same as you in the first lockdown, eerily quiet and virtually empty roads.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> But whats it like where you all are ?



I went out to collect a takeaway yesterday at around 1700 and took a route that would normally be hell. Pretty much drove straight through.

For anyone who knows Bristol, Filton Avenue heading towards the ring road and the road past Aviva (Stoke Giffors) towards Parkway station would both be crap at that time usually.


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 7, 2021)

Crossed over the M6 a couple of times in the last 24 hrs and it still seems to be quite busy in the south Preston area, I don’t know if it’s my imagination but cars in particular appear to be driving faster.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Crossed over the M6 a couple of times in the last 24 hrs and it still seems to be quite busy in the south Preston area, I don’t know if it’s my imagination but cars in particular appear to be driving faster.




That`s my area, Penwortham, Lostock Hall, Bamber Bridge and Leyland,  just as busy as ever.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 7, 2021)

I'll let you know later what the traffic is like in Newcastle and North Durham after I've been for my hospital appt. this afternoon


----------



## barryd (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes I had to go out yesterday and the roads were busier than last lockdown for sure as was the town (Barnard Castle).  Its never proper busy around here but it was like being in one of those end of the world survivor type movies in March and April.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 7, 2021)

Here in East Sussex,the good news is that there is less traffic. The bad news is those people that are out are driving significantly faster.

The footpaths have become a problem. All the (other) pensioners walk most days, and they have turned them into quagmires. Wellies only.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 7, 2021)

Went to the supermarket @ 9:00 last night, pretty quiet, one till open and I got sorted straight away. Unfortunately, there were a lot of empty shelves, no mushrooms, just 4x bags of spuds and I had to buy a lot of dearer brands as the cheaper were sold out. And dearer does not mean better on most items if you look at the contents! Bog rolls were not plentiful and hardly any bread.

Siege mentality has set in I guess.


----------



## mfw (Jan 7, 2021)

We haven't been hit that badly in worthing yet so there is quite a lot of people around although virus is now starting to rise fairly quickly


----------



## witzend (Jan 7, 2021)

Last time Police where stopping cars entering Truro and questioning their reason for travel maybe they'll start again


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2021)

What is important to understand is that we are responsible for our own actions and not the actions of others. People now know the laws and the possible consequences of their actions. Being angry and frustrated will only affect you, it will not change the actions of selfish people because they do not care what you think.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 7, 2021)

Too right Mr Geeky..do the decent/law abiding/sensible/safe thing.
Ignore and avoid the IDIOTS.
Keep safe Keep calm..Avoid Stress !
Goodness knows a certain person has caused me endless stress !!!!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 7, 2021)

Just returned from my dog walk, roads still busy unlike first lockdown when it was deathly quiet.
As a footnote when out stopped outside my local McColls corner shop and waited for my neighbour paying his paper bill. 2 youngish males entered the shop without masks.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 7, 2021)

Fairly quiet here but certainly not like the first lockdown, Castle Donington is very quiet but unfortunately Derby isn't, I called into Homebargains Derby yesterday on the way back from the hospital (we do pass it on the way) after two minutes inside I grabbed essentials and went to the till, it was packed with parents and unruly kids, quite a few customers were complaining at the checkout and most of them were young people, when we had the first lockdown we queued outside for some time before being allowed in, families with two parents and children were told only one of them could enter, it seems no-one cares this time


----------



## mark61 (Jan 7, 2021)

Noticeably quieter round here.
Might pop out again in a bit just to double check. Never thought life would come to this. 

Been giving driving lessons to mates Mrs, but I just cancelled this afternoons drive.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 7, 2021)

I popped out for some shopping Mon, just before lockdown, came back without as supermarkets were so busy.  It sounds a lot quieter traffic wise at home, so will find out how busy when I try to go shopping again later on this afternoon. . Our neighbour has just finished her self isolating due to having C-19, she’s only the 4th person I know personally who’s had a confirmed case of it, and 2 of them were late 60’s with no symptoms, who only had a test cos they needed to get a flight. I’m hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 7, 2021)

The road is quieter outside our house which is normally a quite busy road.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2021)

No differance here, one of our top boys from stormont has been caught up round portstewart on a jolly, papers have cartoons of him and his mates in bathing cosys running into the sea tugging a kite on a string.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 7, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> tugging a kite on a string.


Sure it's not John Dillermand they're tugging on.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 7, 2021)

Traffic here is quieter than usual.  Nothing like the first lockdown as businesses are still at work.  Building companies were not working then.  We have quarries around here and the quarry lorries make up a big proportion of traffic.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 7, 2021)

Definitely  quieter, but much busier than first lockdown, full shelves in supermarket, managed to get everything we’d gone for, plus some, as you do .


----------



## Trotter (Jan 7, 2021)

With all these quiet roads, isn’t now the time to get away and enjoy yourself?


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

Do you think some of the extra traffic is workers who cannot work from home so have to go to work this time? Last time they were furloughed unless "essential" , this time that isn't the case. Lots of idiots too, I expect but this may be a factor.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 7, 2021)

Went into Leeds yesterday and while there wasn't as much traffic as normal, it wasn't quiet on the roads. Possibly because there are more vans/workmen still working, unlike the first lockdown.Only noticed one barmpot who thought speed limits didn't apply to him.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 7, 2021)

REC said:


> Do you think some of the extra traffic is workers who cannot work from home so have to go to work this time? Last time they were furloughed unless "essential" , this time that isn't the case. Lots of idiots too, I expect but this may be a factor.



It's probably people going out to see how many people are out.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2021)

Folk here have just give or feed up and all back to normal, except over time there will be less of them as they pop their clogs.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 7, 2021)

REC said:


> Do you think some of the extra traffic is workers who cannot work from home so have to go to work this time? Last time they were furloughed unless "essential" , this time that isn't the case. Lots of idiots too, I expect but this may be a factor.


The roads are much quieter on an evening, so I guess a lot are workers through the day,  and at least the majority in the shops here are wearing masks and sd’ing.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 7, 2021)

My daily commute over to the North  East Coast using a main arterial duel carriageway  is still very busy.
First lock down I would only see hauliers.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2021)

Men her as a rule dont wear masks except the pensioners who are scared shitless, as for shop workers, chin ear round the neck is common if at all.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 7, 2021)

I get the feeling in the thread that people think its busier because people are not being compliant, obviously there is some of that, but round my way and probably many other 'blue collar' areas factories and warehouses that closed first time are legitimately open this time, in turn that means thousands of commuters that are not on furlough and can't work from home. Mother in Law is in very 'white collar' Cambridge and she says its much quieter (laptops at home), I don't think round here people are less compliant but rather employment circumstances are reflected in road traffic etc

My neighbour works in a local factory, shut first time around but presently open and they employ 200 so guess that is already maybe a 100 cars on the road that weren't in spring/summer from just that one site


----------



## Caz (Jan 7, 2021)

I think that's right, there isn't as much locked down this time so although traffic is less than normal it's still busier than last time.


----------



## Goggles (Jan 8, 2021)

Still seems a lot of traffic about here in Peterborough. Quite strange really as supermarket car parks not very full although the Tesco Extra at the retail park along with Boots an optician and Poundland is busy.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

We've all been locked down before, so we have some experience and everyone is finding their feet.

Trip to hospital in Newcastle yesterday it definitely wasn't as deserted as first full lockdown, but not as busy as I expected.

I agree with others that most of the traffic is folk going about their (legitimate) business - and thank god for the rest of us that they are!

Unlike Trev in NI and other places mentioned, most folk seem to be behaving pretty well around here.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We've all been locked down before, so we have some experience and everyone is finding their feet.
> 
> Trip to hospital in Newcastle yesterday it definitely wasn't as deserted as first full lockdown, but definitely not as busy as I expected.
> 
> ...




Marie, please get your lot to come down here and teach our lot how to behave because they haven`t a bloody clue or don`t give a damn


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

As i passed tesco yesterday the car park was full to bursting, no more queuing outside as in the first lockdown, so bad we had to go elsewhere for cat food, wife went in to the Range and it was not much better with people just in browsing rather than doing a real shop, many men with no masks and standing right behind you ar checkouts rather than at the 2 mtr floor markings.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> As i passed tesco yesterday the car park was full to bursting, no more queuing outside as in the first lockdown, so bad we had to go elsewhere for cat food, wife went in to the Range and it was not much better with people just in browsing rather than doing a real shop, many men with no masks and standing right behind you ar checkouts rather than at the 2 mtr floor markings.



You seem to be out a lot of the time doing shopping, Trev, you sure it's always essential, huh? 

Do I need to report you to the shopping police??


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

3 days a week for grans food and ours, we eat fresh here and our cat is a starvo.  we mainly no go to a spar a few miles up the road as not a large amount of folk in it, also at 8 evening all the fresh foods are reduced to 25p or less making a fiver go a long way.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> 3 days a week for grans food and ours, we eat fresh here and our cat is a starvo.  we mainly no go to a spar a few miles up the road as not a large amount of folk in it, also at 8 evening all the fresh foods are reduced to 25p or less making a fiver go a long way.



I was just pulling your leg, btw...


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I was just pulling your leg, btw...


There both very short so pull away, mind the middle one though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 8, 2021)

Marie, i think we might be getting a few days peace and quiet because this morning they were packing loads of stuff including suitcases into the car.

Then whilst they were putting the kids in the car i overheard her say they were all going to granny and grandads for a few days.

They haven`t seen them since christmas day and it will be nice to have a catch up.

Her parents live in Surrey and the only reason i`m not going to report her is that i`ll enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 8, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Her parents live in Surrey and the only reason i`m not going to report her is that i`ll enjoy the peace and quiet.



I hope they don't bring anything nasty back with them


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

Put them through a sheep dip first.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Put them through a sheep dip first.



Actually, that's not such a daft idea, Trev...


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 8, 2021)

Quieter around here , apart from the bloody fireworks , we have had them every night since October


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2021)

Well I have followed instructions and I am away in the motorhome. Mind you it is very quiet here.  






From Roger on Fruitcakes.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 8, 2021)

Stay at home.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Record number of deaths today at 1325  so in 9 months the great British public have learned nothing.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> Quieter around here , apart from the bloody fireworks , we have had them every night since October


Yes and one here smashed the side window in my old jago jeep which is in back yard.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> As i passed tesco yesterday the car park was full to bursting, no more queuing outside as in the first lockdown, so bad we had to go elsewhere for cat food, wife went in to the Range and it was not much better with people just in browsing rather than doing a real shop, many men with no masks and standing right behind you ar checkouts rather than at the 2 mtr floor markings.


Can't you get delivery or click and collect over there? Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Can't you get delivery or click and collect over there? Sounds like a nightmare.


Yes but many older folk no nought about smart phones or internet, anyway folk like to pick there own and a shop would send out rubbish, fact is people just want to shop and have a chin wag in shops, not us mind you, it must be the English bit in me.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes but many older folk no nought about smart phones or internet, anyway folk like to pick there own and a shop would send out rubbish, fact is people just want to shop and have a chin wag in shops, not us mind you, it must be the English bit in me.


It was you I meant!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

Debroos said:


> It was you I meant!


I shop in a spar which at 8 each night drops prices to almost nout, £3 apple tart 50p, bacon or sausages £2 down 25p, fruit veg all 10p, a fiver buys me food for 2/3 days, try doing that on tesco/asda dilivery.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I shop in a spar which at 8 each night drops prices to almost nout, £3 apple tart 50p, bacon or sausages £2 down 25p, fruit veg all 10p, a fiver buys me food for 2/3 days, try doing that on tesco/asda dilivery.


Lucky you, hardly owt reduced here now, my food bills gone up loads since start of the pandemic.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 9, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> Lucky you, hardly owt reduced here now, my food bills gone up loads since start of the pandemic.


Like you, i've always been a canny shopper, but it's not the same when someone is shopping for you.


----------



## mfw (Jan 9, 2021)

Got a couple of MOT's next week and considering they have to get in the vehicles to move them certainly not happy with it - but it has to be done so i will have to take my chances - not in at risk group so thats a bonus


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 9, 2021)

mfw said:


> Got a couple of MOT's next week and considering they have to get in the vehicles to move them certainly not happy with it - but it has to be done so i will have to take my chances - not in at risk group so thats a bonus


After the MOT, open the windows and take disinfectant wipes or spray to use on the controls etc......dont forget the seatbelts and outside door handles.


----------



## korky (Jan 9, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> After the MOT, open the windows and take disinfectant wipes or spray to use on the controls etc......dont forget the seatbelts and outside door handles.


Good info. I had my van MOT'd at my local authority test centre. They fogged the vehicle interior before the test but I don't know about after. I still gave everything I would touch on the way home a disinfectant wipe. Then left the van a few days so didn't bother with any other surfaces.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

Force the tester through a sheep dip first.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Force the tester through a sheep dip first.



Funny you should say that... Prof. Neil Ferguson was a chief advisor on the 2001 foot & mouth outbreak - he'd probably be the first to volunteer to jump into the sheep dip!


----------



## barryd (Jan 9, 2021)

mfw said:


> Got a couple of MOT's next week and considering they have to get in the vehicles to move them certainly not happy with it - but it has to be done so i will have to take my chances - not in at risk group so thats a bonus



Interesting you should mention this.  Its caused a bit of a dilemma for me.  We only have one car now and its due for MOT in three weeks. Normally we take to Darlington 17 miles away which usually involves either me following on the scooter (out of the question in this weather) and leaving it or sitting around in the garage (also out of the question now) and hoping it passes and doesnt need work, sometimes they have a courtesy car.  Anyway I found a garage between Barnard Castle and Darlington yesterday (about 5 miles from here) that does drive through MOT's and I asked how it worked with the Covid restrictions and she said and I quote "You just drive up, stay in the car and we do the test with you in it".  I said "well dont you need to come inside the car and she said we just get you to press the brakes etc!   The only downside I can see is she said if its a fail where its dangerous to drive you wont be allowed to take it home which would be a problem but I cant see that happening. 

Never heard of this kind of MOT before but maybe there is something like this in your area.


----------



## barryd (Jan 9, 2021)

Also. What exactly are the rules for travel for exercise shopping etc?  On the news it was reported that two ladies were fined £200 for travelling 5 miles to walk by a lake. Seems excessive to me.  Nearest shops to us are 7-8 miles, Richmond or Barnard Castle.  We generally go into both on a Saturday for a few bits which I think we will be stopping after today despite cases being low in Barney at least but Michelle always has a walk by the river.  Going on the case in the news we could be nicked!!  

The guidance as always is not clear and it seems the enforcement is at the discretion of the Rozzers.


----------



## Val54 (Jan 9, 2021)

Our local garage always used to do it with you in the car, the mechanic would just shout what he wanted you to press ............


----------



## Val54 (Jan 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> Also. What exactly are the rules for travel for exercise shopping etc?  On the news it was reported that two ladies were fined £200 for travelling 5 miles to walk by a lake. Seems excessive to me.  Nearest shops to us are 7-8 miles, Richmond or Barnard Castle.  We generally go into both on a Saturday for a few bits which I think we will be stopping after today despite cases being low in Barney at least but Michelle always has a walk by the river.  Going on the case in the news we could be nicked!!
> 
> The guidance as always is not clear and it seems the enforcement is at the discretion of the Rozzers.



The papers are indicating that the police are going to crack down on travel distances. I can give you two recent examples where common sense has gone out of the window. One of my relatives works at a large garden centre near Chester, this week they had an 80 year old woman who drove on her own from Preston to buy a handbag and an elderly couple from the north of Liverpool overheard saying we'd better buy some scones in case we get stopped on the way home. It beggars belief!! As to being fined, as "local" hasn't been defined in the legislation, the police can't fine you as long as you are travelling for an exempt purpose, but if you are stopped and they think you have "strayed" too far, they can warn you and tell you to go home. The recent cases in Derbyshire have led to the police receiving new national advice on what is appropriate action.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Funny you should say that... Prof. Neil Ferguson was a chief advisor on the 2001 foot & mouth outbreak - he'd probably be the first to volunteer to jump into the sheep dip!


Only if she's blonde and married


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> Also. What exactly are the rules for travel for exercise shopping etc?  On the news it was reported that two ladies were fined £200 for travelling 5 miles to walk by a lake. Seems excessive to me.  Nearest shops to us are 7-8 miles, Richmond or Barnard Castle.  We generally go into both on a Saturday for a few bits which I think we will be stopping after today despite cases being low in Barney at least but Michelle always has a walk by the river.  Going on the case in the news we could be nicked!!
> 
> The guidance as always is not clear and it seems the enforcement is at the discretion of the Rozzers.



Barry, if you're essential shopping for foodstuffs etc. and your nearest facilities are where they are - i.e. 7-8 miles away - it is *perfectly reasonable* for you to be going there.

Don't get put off by the odd power-mad individual(s).
The Derbyshire force are getting a bit of a reputation for being slightly heavy handed and silly anyway.
They're just one extreme end of a 'scale' on the 'common-sense-o-nometer'.

Everybody is once again jumpy and nervous about where the latest with the virus is leading us.

If you need your vehicle to drive you to somewhere where you can get your essentials, then personally I would go ahead with the MOT.

What you don't want to be is a) short of essential foodstuffs and b) sitting with a potentially dangerous/illegal vehicle that you can't use to help you acquire those essentials.

Nothing has really changed from the first lockdown situation, except that a lot more people are finally beginning to realise the real seriousness of what we're all facing.

Just carry on with a normal, common sense approach and all will be fine 

Anyway, I understand the shenanigans in the Peak District are now under review.
The over-zealous individuals involved are getting reined in a bit


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

No police here as 50% are of with cov or shielding, only seen two police cars in months, seems you can and many do as they want.


----------



## barryd (Jan 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Barry, if you're essential shopping for foodstuffs etc. and you're nearest facilities are where they are - i.e. 7-8 miles away - it is *perfectly reasonable* for you to be going there.
> 
> Don't get put off by the odd power-mad individual(s).
> The Derbyshire force are getting a bit of a reputation for being slightly heavy handed and silly anyway.
> ...



We have enough food in this house to last a nuclear winter so none of it is what I would class as essential.   Michelle insists on going to the Butchers in Richmond for fresh meat though but she doesn't "need" to.    I reckon this will be the last time though, despite low risk here its not one worth taking IMO even though they are pretty much one in one out and screens up.   Barnard Castle is just for a trip to the Chippy!!  So again not really essential but Im not fussed about getting stopped by the Rozzers there.  My eyesight's not so good today so Ill just tell them I am out testing them.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

Undertakers are doing a roaring trade here as 1 in 60 have it now and many dropping like flies, all their own fault for still thinking its all a scam by the cov.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Undertakers are doing a roaring trade here as 1 in 60 have it now and many dropping like flies, all their own fault for still thinking its all a scam by the cov.


 Blimey Trev, you sure you don't work for the BBC    Trevily Maitlis.

Think it's 1 in 30 here.

Interactive map is interesting. Looks like it spread up the M6 corridoor.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Blimey Trev, you sure you don't work for the BBC    Trevily Maitlis.
> 
> Think it's 1 in 30 here.
> 
> Interactive map is interesting. Looks like it spread up the M6 corridoor.


Truth is the cov dont have any control over people, they will do as they wish and do so here at other peoples risk.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> Interesting you should mention this.  Its caused a bit of a dilemma for me.  We only have one car now and its due for MOT in three weeks. Normally we take to Darlington 17 miles away which usually involves either me following on the scooter (out of the question in this weather) and leaving it or sitting around in the garage (also out of the question now) and hoping it passes and doesnt need work, sometimes they have a courtesy car.  Anyway I found a garage between Barnard Castle and Darlington yesterday (about 5 miles from here) that does drive through MOT's and I asked how it worked with the Covid restrictions and she said and I quote "You just drive up, stay in the car and we do the test with you in it".  I said "well dont you need to come inside the car and she said we just get you to press the brakes etc!   The only downside I can see is she said if its a fail where its dangerous to drive you wont be allowed to take it home which would be a problem but I cant see that happening.
> 
> Never heard of this kind of MOT before but maybe there is something like this in your area.


My local testing station has always done this.....shouting instructions to me. The only thing they get in the vanfor, is to test brakes on the rollers.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

They test the brakes as me i used to have a brake light kill switch so when ask to do the h/brake i killed the lights and used the foot pedal as well as h/brake, always got me through but they now know about this dodge.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s a good one Trev. I believe many Motorhomes have problems with handbrake at MOT. Could still be used I suppose, but cars now are done by the inspectors themselves, many Motorhomes often go over the pit in the lorry lane. Last year I drove it as the partner of the tester wasn’t about. I was told that you can appeal and ask for the van to be tested on the slope at Boucher road test centre. I have read that if you can reduce the weight over the back axle it helps.

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2021)

Why in heck would anyone want to mess about with getting round brake testing?!


----------



## harrow (Jan 9, 2021)

Stay at home ? Its as bad as 1 person in every 15 has the virus in London


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2021)

My grandkids are constantly getting texts from their friends who are out as if nothing was going on.

Last Night my granddaughter was sent photo's from her friends in a group in the town centre in the snow. It's time to start fining the parents otherwise lockdown is a pretty futile exercise.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> That’s a good one Trev. I believe many Motorhomes have problems with handbrake at MOT. Could still be used I suppose, but cars now are done by the inspectors themselves, many Motorhomes often go over the pit in the lorry lane. Last year I drove it as the partner of the tester wasn’t about. I was told that you can appeal and ask for the van to be tested on the slope at Boucher road test centre. I have read that if you can reduce the weight over the back axle it helps.
> 
> Davy


Yes i did an appeal on a mot due to them getting vech construction and use regs wrong, I beat them and got an apology, not the first time either.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I shop in a spar which at 8 each night drops prices to almost nout, £3 apple tart 50p, bacon or sausages £2 down 25p, fruit veg all 10p, a fiver buys me food for 2/3 days, try doing that on tesco/asda dilivery.



If I give you a list can you do my shopping too


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2021)

Debroos said:


> If I give you a list can you do my shopping too


Its the paddy in me, tight as a ducks (*&$.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 10, 2021)

Stay  home


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 10, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> That’s a good one Trev. I believe many Motorhomes have problems with handbrake at MOT. Could still be used I suppose, but cars now are done by the inspectors themselves, many Motorhomes often go over the pit in the lorry lane. Last year I drove it as the partner of the tester wasn’t about. I was told that you can appeal and ask for the van to be tested on the slope at Boucher road test centre. I have read that if you can reduce the weight over the back axle it helps.
> 
> Davy




The problem ones are the ones with the ALKO chassis and use the ALKO handbrake cables that are about as much use as a chocolate fireguard so to speak.

I`ve owned my motorhome from new and have all the paperwork including the readout from when the ALKO chassis was installed.

It only shows 19% but that is a pass ( just ) so it is stamped   .................  *PASS *............... and that`s how it left the factory.

I always take as much weight out of the motorhome as is possible before i present it for MOT after one year when it just failed on Parking Brake Efficiency.

The MOT tester ( off the record ) said he`d noticed that i`d presented it loaded and told me to go home empty as much as possible out of it and re-present it.

I did as he said, particularly at the back end then took it back that afternoon and it passed so i got the MOT certificate ok.

It doesn`t take that long to remove and gives me a chance to have a sort out and get rid of the " must have " items that i never use.

Ever since that day i`ve always presented it as light as possible and not had a problem since although it still only just passes.


----------



## mfw (Jan 10, 2021)

Not sure health and safety wise if you are actually allowed to move the car yourself within mot station suppose it really depends on the garages risk insurance


----------



## harrow (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> My grandkids are constantly getting texts from their friends who are out as if nothing was going on.
> 
> Last Night my granddaughter was sent photo's from her friends in a group in the town centre in the snow. It's time to start fining the parents otherwise lockdown is a pretty futile exercise.



The trouble is the kids then bring it home to their families, next door yesterday they had the romanian workmen in, not wearing facemasks


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

I find it amazing that it is legal to take a second job when you are Furloughed.

I thought the scheme was to keep you at home to stop the spread?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

harrow said:


> The trouble is the kids then bring it home to their families, next door yesterday they had the romanian workmen in, not wearing facemasks



Yet fines are issued to people walking not far from their homes and well away from other people? 

It's just a lot easier for the police to stop people moving around outside in the open, *especially* the countryside, as folk are easier to spot.

Way more difficult in congested cities & towns to find out what people are up to in and around their own premises, and my guess is that's where the bulk of the spread is happening. 

Anyways, we should all be staying at home regardless!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I find it amazing that it is legal to take a second job when you are Furloughed.
> 
> I thought the scheme was to keep you at home to stop the spread?



I thought it was illegal?! 

Have the rules just been changed recently then?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I thought it was illegal?!
> 
> Have the rules just been changed recently then?



I don't know Marie, a mate of mine has a daughter who has taken a second job whilst furloughed and she reckons it's all above board.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I don't know Marie, a mate of mine has a daughter who has taken a second job whilst furloughed and she reckons it's all above board.



She's right.

From the gov website:-

"If your contract allows, you may undertake other employment for the time your current employer has placed you on furlough, and this will not affect the grant that they can claim under the scheme. You will need to be able to work for the employer that has placed you on furlough if they decide to stop furloughing you or start flexibly furloughing you, and you must be able to undertake any training they require while on furlough. If you take on new employment, you should ensure you complete the starter checklist form with your new employer correctly. If you are furloughed from another employment, you should complete Statement C. Any activities undertaken while on furlough must be in line with the latest Public Health guidance during the coronavirus outbreak."

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/check-if-you-could-be-covered-by-the-coronavirus-job-retention-scheme

I hate to think how much money is probably being lost through continuing fraud - which it inevitably will be  

There must be a number of people out there who, due to covid, are financially way better off right now than they ever were.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 10, 2021)

The way I understand it is, you can't do any work for the firm that furloughed you, but you can get a second job if your contract with the first firm allows it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> She's right!
> 
> From the gov website:-
> 
> ...



I think the problem is Marie, that people do not realise that until they take this seriously we are not going to be back to normal anytime soon.

The only hope is that the vaccinations make the difference and we can all get out and about again.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> The way I understand it is, you can't do any work for the firm that furloughed you, but you can get a second job if your contract with the first firm allows it.



That's how I see it Mark, but surely it would have been cheaper to just let you carry on with the original job?

My van needs a run and I'm not allowed to do that for any distance. I'll just have to drive around the nearby Black Cat roundabout a few dozen times!


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2021)

Two women fined £200 each for driving five miles to go for a walk in the park
					

Derbyshire Police have since defended the decision to fine the women and said driving for exercise was "not in the spirit" of lockdown




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				



I think if people are going to be fined then the guidelines should be unequivocal. Would they have been fined if they had walked five miles? Not an unreasonable distance imho. The police are obviously trying to enforce which is good, but there are many more flagrant cases of  breaking of lockdown going on. Easy to target a beauty spot.
Local is defined as within  town area but no guidance as to how far one can drive. Ten minutes to get somewhere remote rather than more crowded areas. The explanation given by the women seems very sensible...as for coffee being a picnic....
Unfortunately this lockdown is not really ensuring people stay at home as there are so many now working and travelling between houses. Unless they are furloughed too, and only essential workers travelling, there will be more movement. Hopefully today's news that workers will be mass tested, may mitigate this.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

As far as jobs and furlough go, I have no problem with people doing other jobs whilst also being paid furlough.

Everyone has to make a living and it can be hard finding employment anyway.

You may be furloughed from a job and no guarantee down the line that you will start back working that job as normal again, you might end up being made redundant anyway. So you have to try and safeguard your future and look for paid work elsewhere, or you need to top up the furlough money  to meet your outgoings. I certainly wouldn't be hanging about waiting to see if there's a job left for me to go back to further down the line!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

REC said:


> Two women fined £200 each for driving five miles to go for a walk in the park
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Police have since defended the decision to fine the women and said driving for exercise was "not in the spirit" of lockdown
> ...



I believe the Police have now reviewed the case Ruth. It was a bit over zealous to say the least.

I wouldn't be happy taking the van out now though, as I think it is just asking to be pulled.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Its the paddy in me, tight as a ducks (*&$.


Nothing wrong with that I hunt down the yellow sticker all the time.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

REC said:


> Two women fined £200 each for driving five miles to go for a walk in the park
> 
> 
> Derbyshire Police have since defended the decision to fine the women and said driving for exercise was "not in the spirit" of lockdown
> ...



Well done you! 

I posted that story the other day when it first occurred and it was removed - maybe because BBC links are banned?  

Have you changed your perfume brand lately, Ruth?!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> As far as jobs and furlough go, I have no problem with people doing other jobs whilst also being paid furlough.
> 
> Everyone has to make a living and it can be hard finding employment anyway.
> 
> You may be furloughed from a job and no guarantee down the line that you will start back working that job as normal again, you might end up being made redundant anyway. So you have to try and safeguard your future and look for paid work elsewhere, or you need to top up the furlough money  to meet your outgoings. I certainly wouldn't be hanging about waiting to see if there's a job left for me to go back to further down the line!



Seems a bit odd to me Marie.

You get paid to stay at home so you don't spread the virus, but you can also get paid to go and work somewhere else and carry on spreading the virus?

I think that people need to get real and realise that they are still getting 80% of their wage and are saving money on travel, going out for drinks/meals. entertainment etc. etc. Inevitably some sacrifices need to be made if we are going to make any progress?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> That's how I see it Mark, but surely it would have been cheaper to just let you carry on with the original job?
> 
> My van needs a run and I'm not allowed to do that for any distance. I'll just have to drive around the nearby Black Cat roundabout a few dozen times!


 
I'll come up and meet you at the service station


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> As far as jobs and furlough go, I have no problem with people doing other jobs whilst also being paid furlough.
> 
> Everyone has to make a living and it can be hard finding employment anyway.
> 
> You may be furloughed from a job and no guarantee down the line that you will start back working that job as normal again, you might end up being made redundant anyway. So you have to try and safeguard your future and look for paid work elsewhere, or you need to top up the furlough money  to meet your outgoings. I certainly wouldn't be hanging about waiting to see if there's a job left for me to go back to further down the line!


My son seriously looked at second job when furloughed the first time, as he alsolost the overtime he was used to being paid and obviously budgeted for, however this was reviewed by gov and he got it back eventually, losing 20% of wage is a lot for many though. Some people rely on a second wage which is lost as a partner has to look after children, so I can see several instances where a second job would be important. 
A lot of people are making money from covid pandemic, not least some cronies of politicians who had business out their way?


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Way more difficult in congested cities & towns to find out what people are up to in and around their own premises, and my guess is that's where the bulk of the spread is happening.



The woman in Bournemouth who was arrested and marched off by the police had been followed round the city using cameras. When arrested she was holding a cup of coffee so somewhere must have been open to buy it. BIG BROTHER is looking for you. It's turning into a Police state where you get muppets in uniform who have no idea what the law is telling people what they can and cannot do.

Watched an American YouTube video the other night and the camera man was arrested on Suspicion of being suspicious.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I'll come up and meet you at the service station



Yeah, there's a MaccyD's there Mark.

Blimey, I said that like it's a good thing!


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2021)

There's going to be post removal soon....!


----------



## motorwaycafe (Jan 10, 2021)

No movement on North Yorks Moors: most of the higher roads still blocked with snow.
saves the police driver checking!!


----------



## mjvw (Jan 10, 2021)

Years ago when I went from fulltime motorcycle instructor and moved to being employed fulltime in a totally different job role.
I informed my new employer that I would like to still do the MC training part time and they said a second job was not a problem. 

 Paying the tax on the second job was not.... lasted a year because I loved doing it but I was working at a large loss after wear and tear, petrol etc.
How does paying income tax work with someone who gets a second job and is on furlough ?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

REC said:


> There's going to be post removal soon....!





REC said:


> There's going to be post removal soon....!



I wouldn't object to that Ruth.

I try not to be political but with Covid the spread directly affect us in our hobby and it's a fine line between criticising peoples actions and criticising the powers that be.

I've no objection to my posts being removed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Seems a bit odd to me Marie.
> 
> You get paid to stay at home so you don't spread the virus, but you can also get paid to go and work somewhere else and carry on spreading the virus?
> 
> I think that people need to get real and realise that they are still getting 80% of their wage and are saving money on travel, going out for drinks/meals. entertainment etc. etc. Inevitably some sacrifices need to be made if we are going to make any progress?



That's fine if you are in a comfortable position financially, Rob, and can weather the storm.

But that doesn't apply to everyone, unfortunately. I imagine a lot of people will be getting very desperate, especially if they have mortgage, rent, kids, bills, debts etc. And there are already many people out there doing all manner of jobs since the first lockdown, many of which are absolutely vital, otherwise the country would have ground to a halt even more than it already is. It's a question of where you draw the line. Very difficult to say, imho.

Individual circumstances will always affect how people behave, pandemic or not.
Unfortunately the pandemic has made a lot of people's lives even more precarious and uncertain than they were before.

Its not the going to work or not that's the problem - although it can be, so a double edged sword.
It's primarily the social mixing. I think a lot of the major offenders for virus spread are people with large, extended families who take no notice of social distancing requirements and have carried on a normal. The virus is nowt to do with them  ... and that's across all sections of society!


----------



## REC (Jan 10, 2021)

Here in Portugal we have definite restrictions. Cannot travel outside our council area at all for anything except exceptional reasons. No cars at all at weekends after 1pm, even within locality. This does mean more people out in the morning, but generally people seem to just stay in anyway. Not sure whether some walk to supermarkets which are still open all day since this seems to be ok,  but anyone out is pretty visible and the GNR have little to do since no traffic! Restaurants have to maintain sd  and only 50% capacity on weekdays, weekends they just seen to close 1pm and locals who eat out do so very early usually do not a big problem.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

QFour said:


> The woman in Bournemouth who was arrested and marched off by the police had been followed round the city using cameras. When arrested she was *holding a cup of coffee* *so somewhere must have been open to buy it*. BIG BROTHER is looking for you. It's turning into a Police state where you get muppets in uniform who have no idea what the law is telling people what they can and cannot do.
> 
> Watched an American YouTube video the other night and the camera man was arrested on Suspicion of being suspicious.



How very dare she - that's a picnic!   

Interesting, the two women in Derbyshire were carrying Costa coffee cups or Starbucks or some such when they were stopped.
Guess these places are open for takeaway food? MacDs is still doing drive throughs, so I guess that must be the case.

I don't see how *anyone* could classify MacDonald's as an essential food outlet, btw. Yuk!


----------



## mark61 (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah, there's a MaccyD's there Mark.
> 
> Blimey, I said that like it's a good thing!



I'll bring a sandwich   
Not had a MaccyD's in years. I don't know why, but every few years I get the urge to have one, I go get one and it reminds me why I don't get them


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I'll bring a sandwich
> Not had a MaccyD's in years. I don't know why, but every few years I get the urge to have one, I go get one and it reminds me why I don't get them



I had my first one in years recently Mark. It was half the size they used to be (which was a bonus really, less to chuck away), it was really soggy and bore no resemblance to the photo's in the window.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

"You get paid to stay at home so you don't spread the virus".

I might be completely wrong, but I thought furlough was for employees who *could not be kept in full employment by their employer due to impact of lockdowns* reducing their business turnover and impacting on their profits/cash flow?

In other words the business suddenly not requiring their employees services due to a drop in demand for their products/services and therefore unable to make enough money to pay their wages.

Furlough is nothing to do with spreading the virus AFAIK, but like I said I could be wrong.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> "You get paid to stay at home so you don't spread the virus".
> 
> *could not be kept in full employment by their employer due to impact of lockdowns*



I'm not sure  either Marie. But it amounts to the same thing.

Many businesses closed down as none essential, advised to make only essential journeys and stay at home. Being paid to stay at home and save money on other aspects as I stated before is a small sacrifice to make in my book when people are dying in large and escalating numbers?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> My van needs a run and I'm not allowed to do that for any distance.



I took the truck 22 miles on a round trip yesterday. My car has no space in it (full of tools) and I wanted to do a bulk shop at Makro.

Nothing I couldn't have bought at the local supermarket really, but there are far less people and I'm handling my own whole cases instead of individual items handled by shelf stackers and till op's. So my thinking was they'd have a hard time making a fine stick


----------



## Debroos (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Its the paddy in me, tight as a ducks (*&$.



Not as tight as us Scots!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> How very dare she - that's a picnic!
> 
> Interesting, the two women in Derbyshire were carrying Costa coffee cups or Starbucks or some such when they were stopped.
> Guess these places are open for takeaway food? MacDs is still doing drive throughs, so I guess that must be the case.
> ...


It is here as many dont or cannot cook, esp the younger generation who live on fast food.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I find it amazing that it is legal to take a second job when you are Furloughed.
> 
> I thought the scheme was to keep you at home to stop the spread?






mariesnowgoose said:


> I thought it was illegal?!
> 
> Have the rules just been changed recently then?



Furlough is for a business that is affected by Covid, i.e. a pub that can't open, so that staff have income and the business can hopefully ride it out without going bust. It isn't anything to do with reducing the spread. Work from home is to reduce spread.

However, I do think it's wrong that someone can take home government money and then get another job to actually _increase_ their income. One because I'm paying for that lol and two because they may well be taking a job from someone who doesn't have any income or meaningful support.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm not sure  either Marie. But it amounts to the same thing.
> 
> Many businesses closed down as none essential, advised to make only essential journeys and stay at home. Being paid to stay at home and save money on other aspects as I stated before is a small sacrifice to make in my book when people are dying in large and escalating numbers?



We could discuss round the block on this.
People are also dying in large numbers and nothing to do with the virus, but as an indirect result of it.

It is simply that we are all in a completely horrendous situation and there is no easy way out of it.
Folk stuck at home for months on end and not able to travel set against the other half of the nation who are working flat out without much time off for months on end, so two extremes and each with their own potential mental health problems.

Staying at home *is* a small sacrifice, for those who are able - and willing.

But there are many more who are out there doing vital jobs (not always medical) through no choice of their own (and often with minimum protection).

A large number of them will not be eligible for the jabs either, not until way down the line, if ever.

It's a perfect storm out there and we just have to try and stop fretting and worrying and blaming other people.
The virus is what it is - a virus, and it will take no notice of us humans other than as hosts for its progress.

Be thankful that we are still here, alive, with a dry roof over our heads and food in our bellies - and have the technology to be able to still talk and see each other over the ether to keep us at least a little sane! 

Requirements really are as basic as that right now. ❤


----------



## mjvw (Jan 10, 2021)

Still dont get why people us McDonnalds or other drive through outlets just for a coffee on a morning.  I can understand if you need to feed the tin lids, and struggle to prepare afford food at home, but a coffee is real worth the risk and perhaps not essential.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

I went to pay a bill at my builders yard, men and wives in looking at fancy flagstones for driveways, new bathrooms etc, how on earth is that essential, more like window shopping to me.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Still dont get why people us McDonnalds or other drive through outlets just for a coffee on a morning.  I can understand if you need to feed the tin lids, and struggle to prepare afford food at home, but a coffee is real worth the risk and perhaps not essential.



Same, but at least it's keeping someone in a job.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Still dont get why people us McDonnalds or other drive through outlets just for a coffee on a morning.  I can understand if you need to feed the tin lids, and struggle to prepare afford food at home, but a coffee is real worth the risk and perhaps not essential.



It's modern living, people have become used to its convenience (almost part of their DNA!) and therefore expect it to continue.

Plus it is a business that employs people and keeps the economy going, whether you like their grub or not 

Bottom line - you cannot legislate or protect yourself 100% from the virus whatever you do, all you can do is your best and follow the guidelines.
Nothing less, nothing more.

And wait for your turn for the vaccine, of course


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We could discuss round the block on this.
> People are also dying in large numbers and nothing to do with the virus, but as an indirect result of it.
> 
> It is simply that we are all in a completely horrendous situation and there is no easy way out of it.
> ...



I wasn't actually disagreeing with most of that Marie.

But I do agree that we could go around and around with the point I did make, so probably best left.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I wasn't actually disagreeing with most of that Marie.
> 
> But I do agree that we could go around and around with the point I did make, so probably best left.



 ☺ ❤


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Its the paddy in me, tight as a ducks (*&$.


and thats watter tight.  eh


----------



## mjvw (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's modern living, people have become used to its convenience (almost part of their DNA!) and therefore expect it to continue.
> 
> Plus it is a business that employs people and keeps the economy going, whether you like their grub or not


Understand that perhaps looking at it from  personal point of view I have to go to work and leave my region I have paper work to present if question by a police force.
Its about me taking responsability for my own safety and the people I work with
So risk verse reward its  a no brainer and I do like a large flat white coffee.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

My next door live 24/7 on fast food, in and out all day and home with big bags full of it, breakfast dinner tea and supper, there kids dont know what real food looks or tastes like, my kids eat everything and we did this right from first solids.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Understand that perhaps looking at it from  personal point of view I have to go to work and leave my region I have paper work to present if question by a police force.
> Its about me taking responsability for my own safety and the people I work with
> So risk verse reward its  a no brainer and I do like a large flat white coffee.



Unfortunately, as long as the MacDonalds and the Costas and the Starbucks remain legally open for takeaways then you can't blame people for wanting to use them when they're (legitimately!) out and about. People using them are not breaking the law by doing so.

It's all about balance, and the virus has stuffed a nuclear size bomb through trying to get *that* evened up across the board!


----------



## Dezi (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> How very dare she - that's a picnic!
> 
> Interesting, the two women in Derbyshire were carrying Costa coffee cups or Starbucks or some such when they were stopped.
> Guess these places are open for takeaway food? MacDs is still doing drive throughs, so I guess that must be the case.
> ...


But it does have its benefits. For instance.

The next time you are in Paris strolling along the champs elysees towards the Arc de triomphe, on your right
is a nicely situated  Mcdonalds with a 1st floor that has an exellent view.

Many a happy hour we have spent in there people watching when my niece lived in Paris from 1991 /5 .

48.872655, 2.298884

Did you know that until about 1998 you get out onto the roof of Notre Dame, Sit and enjoy your sandwiches with
local office workers.

Dezi


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 10, 2021)

I was going to mention BBQs too but thought that may be bad taste.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> I was going to mention BBQs too but thought that may be bad taste.



?


----------



## korky (Jan 10, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> I was going to mention BBQs too but thought that may be bad taste.


Had one yesterday in the garden. Sardines,lovely. Ate in doors though.


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Unfortunately, as long as the MacDonalds and the Costas and the Starbucks remain legally open for takeaways then you can't blame people for wanting to use them when they're (legitimately!) out and about. People using them are not breaking the law by doing so.



Just don't sit down anywhere outside or you will receive a £200 fine for having a picnic.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

QFour said:


> Just don't sit down anywhere outside or you will receive a £200 fine for having a picnic.


Just as i was about to go out into the garden with a cup of coffee.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear Agony Aunt,

I was called in for a hospital appointment earlier this week. I was nervous.
Lots of people were wandering around outside in the hospital grounds and the car park without masks. 

But I've also been very naughty myself today!

Went outside into my garden no less than four times!
(Didn't see a single person anywhere as everyone is staying inside round where I live)

But I also didn't wear a mask while I was out there either!  

Should I hand myself in at the local police station and 'fess up to my extremely criminal misdemeanours? 

Yours in confusion etc. ...


(PS. Fully expecting post to be pulled)


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

Dezi said:


> The next time you are in Paris strolling along the champs elysees towards the Arc de triomphe, on your right
> is a nicely situated  Mcdonalds with a 1st floor that has an exellent view.



Yeah but, you'd have to have a Royale with Cheese instead of a quarter pounder.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

You dont require a mask when outside, anyway they dont stop the virus as it is millions of time smaller than the cotton and goes straight through, matbe not as far but still in the air for a long time.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You dont require a mask when outside, anyway they dont stop the virus as it is millions of time smaller than the cotton and goes straight through, matbe not as far but still in the air for a long time.



Yes but the droplets containing the virus won't go through the mask Trev.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You dont require a mask when outside, anyway they dont stop the virus as it is millions of time smaller than the cotton and goes straight through, matbe not as far but still in the air for a long time.


All them there scientists must be wrong then.


----------



## harrow (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just as i was about to go out into the garden with a cup of coffee.



I thought the Irish were big tea drinkers ?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 10, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> All them there scientists must be wrong then.


 
What the scientist on a camping forum?  
I'm wondering if they've even looked up the data.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Fully expecting post to be pulled



Behave


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Behave



Oh, you don't know how hard I've been trying, Tim !!! 
(yes, yes... I know *I* can be very trying! )

For months now  

I'm about fit to burst here ...


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yes but the droplets containing the virus won't go through the mask Trev.


Its in the breath, but yes heavy droplets wont get through, im wearing one just in case, better safe than sorry.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

harrow said:


> I thought the Irish were big tea drinkers ?


 yes, the grannies & granpas, not young folk like me.


----------



## barlicker (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Yes and one here smashed the side window in my old jago jeep which is in back yard.


I used to have one of those, really liked it !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> yes, the grannies & granpas, not young folk like me.



You missed 'trendy'  out, Trev


----------



## barlicker (Jan 10, 2021)

harrow said:


> Stay at home ? Its as bad as 1 person in every 15 has the virus in London


Then according to some folk there will be an apocalypse in London with up to 250,000 dead. I await the BBC to confirm this.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 10, 2021)

I`ve been outside and washed the car, whilst i was out there i said hello to a coupe of neighbours that were going for a walk with their youngster in a pushchair.

We never got closer than about 10 metres as they were out on the footpath, thankfully my gates were closed so the virus could not get into my drive.

Am i naughty and if so how should i punish myself ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

barlicker said:


> I used to have one of those, really liked it !


Big problem was it used ford engine/box and diff which was junk.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

For any naysayers, some of the hospitals up here have been turning ambulances away.
The ambulance queues are horrendous, not just in London.

Covid intensive care nurse, a friend, was due 4 days off this next week.
They are begging all staff who can to work their days off.

She will do two days, would have done all four, but they have 2 x ten year old daughters who are off school until half term February due to lockdown.
Husband is a firefighter, he's working shifts on what would have been the other 2 days so can't stay home and look after the kids.

Logistics on the ground are not only to do with how soon we can all get this vaccine.

So, @barlicker, sorry if I find your comments in this instance ringing out of tune.
We are not through this yet by a long chalk. Let's just all hope and pray we don't hit those figures you quote, ey?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Big problem was it used ford engine/box and diff which was junk.View attachment 90981



Personal number plate there, Trev?


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2021)

There is a rumour going around the QE Hospital in Gateshead that some of the London plague victims might be brought up here.

Probably started on Facebook or Twitter, so total rubbish. 

We were naughty today. It thawed overnight and we are both sick of the mud on the dog walks so we took them to the beach. The car parks were full and the coastal path was very busy, even the normally deserted beach was busy. We walked on the dunes and hardly encountered a soul, only a couple of fellow sensible dog walkers.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Personal number plate there, Trev?





Half the lies Trev tells aren’t true! 

Davy


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

maingate said:


> There is a rumour going around the QE Hospital in Gateshead that some of the London plague victims might be brought up here.
> 
> Probably started on Facebook or Twitter, so total rubbish.
> 
> We were naughty today. It thawed overnight and we are both sick of the mud on the dog walks so we took them to the beach. The car parks were full and the coastal path was very busy, even the normally deserted beach was busy. We walked on the dunes and hardly encountered a soul, only a couple of fellow sensible dog walkers.



Would that be the same beach I'm thinking of Jim. (assuming you are a mind reader!).

If so I'm jealous.


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Would that be the same beach I'm thinking of Jim. (assuming you are a mind reader!).
> 
> If so I'm jealous.



No Rob, it was Blyth Beach between Blyth and Seaton Sluice. It is almost as good though ... plus there are good Fish & Chips at either end of the beach.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

maingate said:


> No Rob, it was Blyth Beach between Blyth and Seaton Sluice. It is almost as good though ... plus there are good Fish & Chips at either end of the beach.



Thanks Jim. I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *She will do two days, would have done all four, *but they have 2 x ten year old daughters who are off school until half term February due to lockdown.
> Husband is a firefighter, he's working shifts on what would have been the other 2 days so can't stay home and look after the kids.





trevskoda said:


> Hope she is not breaking the law as kids under 14 not allowed home alone, here some get lifted by authorities and parents taken to court.


Where does it say they are being left alone, I read that as she is having the two days off when her husband cannot look after them


----------



## n brown (Jan 10, 2021)

we're still looking for a definition of 'local' if it is just the surrounding town, then we were bad today ,and taking a flask of tea and a cake was obviously picnicky , although the cafe there was doing a roaring trade . if it's a postcode thing ,then we've got all of Bristol .


----------



## barryd (Jan 10, 2021)

maingate said:


> We were naughty today. It thawed overnight and we are both sick of the mud on the dog walks so we took them to the beach. The car parks were full and the coastal path was very busy, even the normally deserted beach was busy. We walked on the dunes and hardly encountered a soul, only a couple of fellow sensible dog walkers.



Is that "naughty though". Its not that far from you.  Until they tell us what "local" means then how far can you go to walk the dogs or get exercise or supplies etc?  I consider anywhere within an hour local really.  So that could include Lake Ullswater and most of the North Yorkshire Dales or Teesdale.  What do they mean local? 5 miles? 40 miles?  I Dont see a problem at the moment in the middle of winter if you want to walk your dogs on the dunes on your own away from people. Its the same here.  There are loads of places we could drive to and be out on our own.  The big problems here were in the Spring and early summer when we had hordes visiting in packs because of the good weather.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Where does it say they are being left alone, I read that as she is having the two days off when her husband cannot look after them


Sorry i misread it, to bizzy trying to do too many tasks at once, I shall slap my bum.
Post removed.


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2021)

barryd said:


> Is that "naughty though". Its not that far from you.  Until they tell us what "local" means then how far can you go to walk the dogs or get exercise or supplies etc?  I consider anywhere within an hour local really.  So that could include Lake Ullswater and most of the North Yorkshire Dales or Teesdale.  What do they mean local? 5 miles? 40 miles?  I Dont see a problem at the moment in the middle of winter if you want to walk your dogs on the dunes on your own away from people. Its the same here.  There are loads of places we could drive to and be out on our own.  The big problems here were in the Spring and early summer when we had hordes visiting in packs because of the good weather.



It's about 15 miles, maybe a bit more. We went in the car as I would not risk using the van. Even I get a bit suspicious when I see a van conversion on the road now, so my behemoth will stick out like a sore thumb.  

I will use it to take the Wife shopping once a week ... that will be a novelty for her.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2021)

The reservoir where the two Derbyshire women were fined is 10 miles from me and I go there to walk the dog, it is a lovely spot and I would consider it local


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Where does it say they are being left alone, I read that as she is having the two days off to look after the kids when her husband cannot look after them



Sorry that's me getting the words wrong - yes, she is having the 2 days off when she could be going into work where she's desperately needed instead.

She's due 4 days break as part of the normal working pattern (long shifts, alternating day and night shift patterns).
Husband is off his firefighter shift for 2 of the days that she can work, but other 2 days he's back on shift, so she has to stay at home instead to look after them.

The kids are never left on their own. This isn't Ireland, Trev!


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bollocks, must get a dog or other animal that needs walkies. No wonder they are in such high demand.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sorry that's me getting the words wrong - yes, she is having the 2 days off when she could be going into work where she's desperately needed instead.
> 
> She's due 4 days break as part of the normal working pattern (long shifts, alternating day and night shift patterns).
> Husband is off his firefighter shift for 2 of the days that she can work, but other 2 days he's back on shift, so she has to stay at home instead to look after them.
> ...


Ha yep daughters friend lives around the corner and her mum is a classroom aid at daughters school, she left her we girl alone at home all last week, she is only 12 years old.  The we girl ph round here to see if she could come round, we had to say no, left us in a bad place.


----------



## colinm (Jan 10, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> The reservoir where the two Derbyshire women were fined is 10 miles from me and I go there to walk the dog, it is a lovely spot and I would consider it local


I think the fines have been rescinded, or at least the PCC is saying they should be. I note the news kept showing a campervan being stopped.
I'm not sure what it's like around your way, but around here any 'beauty spot' is crowded out, t'other day for a change we decided to drive a couple of miles so gf could walk along the river , got there took one look and decided it was much too crowded.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> For any naysayers, some of the hospitals up here have been turning ambulances away.
> The ambulance queues are horrendous, not just in London.
> 
> Covid intensive care nurse, a friend, was due 4 days off this next week.
> ...



Saw a piece on unnecessary additional pressures that may be applied on ambulances/hospitals caused by unnecessary travel.
Very interesting and informative. A mishap whilst driving to test eyesight particularly in icy conditions could be foolish.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Saw a piece on unnecessary additional pressures that may be applied on ambulances/hospitals caused by unnecessary travel.
> Very interesting and informative. A mishap whilst driving to test eyesight particularly in icy conditions could be foolish.


If stopped you could say you were going round a blind corner to get your eyes tested.


----------



## Tim120 (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> If stopped you could say you were going round a blind corner to get your eyes tested.



Whilst funny Trev any unnecessary additional pressure wherever it comes from is not wanted. Wouldn't want to be the the victim of an RTA calling for help to be told 'we're dealing with a dog walker who has sprained his/her ankle and requires assistance' when we have a free ambulance..... stay on the line....


----------



## DotB (Jan 11, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Furlough is for a business that is affected by Covid, i.e. a pub that can't open, so that staff have income and the business can hopefully ride it out without going bust. It isn't anything to do with reducing the spread. Work from home is to reduce spread.
> 
> However, I do think it's wrong that someone can take home government money and then get another job to actually _increase_ their income. One because I'm paying for that lol and two because they may well be taking a job from someone who doesn't have any income or meaningful support.


Couldn't agree more. One half of our household made redundant due to covid last July and despite numerous hopeful applications no job offer yet. Not happy with people holding 2 jobs when we have none.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 11, 2021)

I just hope our police are never armed as standard.


----------



## RV2MAX (Jan 11, 2021)

With the Police its very much driven by what comes down from the top , and even that can be modified for better or worse by the mindset of the actual copper applying it , and that's always been the same  JMHE. My daughter is in the Police , and her force is very different approach to Derby, Manchester , they are under even more pressure due to effects of self isolating taking out whole shift units , getting 9hrs between duties is becoming difficult at times .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

Our bin finally emptied today. Not that it was ever going to be a problem.  

The young lad collecting the bins round our way is on his own today.

Behind with collections and will be slow catching up. 
He says lots of staff off sick with covid at the minute and - I quote his exact words - "they're dropping like flies".


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> I just hope our police are never armed as standard.



Damn good job I'm not armed just now


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

All our police are armed, pistols and mech guns as standard, but most of shieldiing, and those in work are hiding, folk here dont take any sh-t from the police & certain areas are out of bounds for them, so in fact 50% of the country is not policed, known here as bandit areas.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Our bin finally emptied today. Not that it was ever going to be a problem.
> 
> The young lad collecting the bins round our way is on his own today.
> 
> ...


Where we live out in the countryside a van drives up the road ahead of the lorry and pulls out onto the road the bins. Then there are 2 chaps who jump out the lorry to empty the bins - well thought out social distancing as in the lorry the 2nd chaps sits in back cab on nearside at least 2m away from driver. Works really well and they can operate safely - hats off to them as they've never missed a collection yet - even our garden waste bins have been emptied.


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

korky said:


> I'm currently driving 5-6 miles to the High Peak Trail every couple of days, where I can do a nice 29 miler with few gradients. Impossible to ride the steep hills where I live now or to the trail from home, as I used to 3 yrs ago. I was waiting for a hip op referral just before 1st lockdown. Can't walk far at all but can cycle a good way as long as there aren't too many steep bits, that hurts. I have found that on the weeks I've not been out much due to recent heavy rain, that my hip pain is a lot worse and keeps me awake and my mood plummets. I shall continue my exercise regime to the benefit of my physical and mental health.
> 
> I am a firm supporter of the lockdown but I think exercise is essential where it is safe to do so, and that despite the vaccine we have an awful long way to go to get out of this.



Welcome to the 'club', been waiting nearly 2 years for op (well technically 10 but that's another story).
You are the first person I've heard say they can do the same as me, I can only go a short distance on crutches, but can still cycle, I've got a Ebike to get up hills, and had to change to 'step throu', as I can't swing leg over bike.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jan 11, 2021)

In North Norfolk the Police have been patrolling the main beauty spots (lots to chose from) and doing ANPR checks on cars etc and issuing fines if the vehicles are from outside Norfolk!! There was incident of a couple who'd travelled all the way from Northampton to see the seals at Horsey!!!! WTF springs to mind; that's 140 miles! This wasn't even at weekend. Police stopped them at 4 pm in the afternoon so looks like they thought they'd get away under darkness


----------



## Tookey (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow, pulling all the physio's off one of my Centers and putting them on hospital wards as Health Care assistants........desperate times. Admin ladies now got to cancel 4 weeks of appointments


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Wow, pulling all the physio's off one of my Centers and putting them on hospital wards as Health Care assistants........desperate times. Admin ladies now got to cancel 4 weeks of appointments



Yup.

My oncologist told me during my phone consultation with him last week that he is on standby to step in.

He didn't volunteer the information up front, you understand, I asked him outright.

It pays to be a nosy bugger who's interested in current affairs.
And I prefer to get my information from the horses' mouths wherever possible - definitely way more reliable and truthful than news media, whatever platform they broadcast from!  

My dentist probably in the same boat by now, although he'd already told me that would be the case right back at the start of the panic - sorry pandemic! - if things got really bad.

Basically, anyone who works in healthcare in whatever capacity will be asked to step up and join the troops.


----------



## korky (Jan 11, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Welcome to the 'club', been waiting nearly 2 years for op (well technically 10 but that's another story).
> You are the first person I've heard say they can do the same as me, I can only go a short distance on crutches, but can still cycle, I've got a Ebike to get up hills, and had to change to 'step throu', as I can't swing leg over bike.


You have my sympathy. I was struggling to swing into the saddle until the Physio said "Why not lie the bike down, step over, then pick it up?"Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Eternally grateful to her, not seen her since March.
I don't agree with it but I was going to go private for the op as I want to get on with life, but that is a long way off now. I am glad all resources are being thrown at Covid though, I'm not moaning, lots pf people much worse off than me. I can wait.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

korky said:


> You have my sympathy. I was struggling to swing into the saddle until the Physio said "Why not lie the bike down, step over, then pick it up?"Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Eternally grateful to her, not seen her since March.
> I don't agree with it but I was going to go private for the op as I want to get on with life, but that is a long way off now. I am glad all resources are being thrown at Covid though, I'm not moaning, lots pf people much worse off than me. I can wait.



I might be completely wrong, but I have a feeling even going privately is a no go just now?
Weren't most of the private hospital beds set aside during the first lockdown for covid?
Can't imagine with the current bed shortages that the need will have gone away, the reverse I would assume.

AFAIK all practising medics, even private practitioners, will all have received a call to arms for covid.

The situation is what it is. Stick with it, we'll get through eventually


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

WE have been told there is no spaces in any hospital as from now even if you chop your leg of, just had a ph call from wifes mother that her dad went out into garden fell over a flower pot and thinks he has broken ribs, cannot get through to doctors at all, so just to bad.


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yup.
> 
> My oncologist told me during my phone consultation with him last week that he is on standby to step in.
> 
> ...



Trying to get info from hospitals is very difficult, not least because .gov banned them from talking to media until a few days ago.
From what I can gather my surgeon is on emergency operations only, apart from that the entire department is in effect shut down.
I was at Morefields clinic a few weeks ago, from what I could see I was only visitor doing any hand sanitising, to access that clinic had to open a door which for most of morning was closed.


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

korky said:


> You have my sympathy. I was struggling to swing into the saddle until the Physio said "Why not lie the bike down, step over, then pick it up?"Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Eternally grateful to her, not seen her since March.
> I don't agree with it but I was going to go private for the op as I want to get on with life, but that is a long way off now. I am glad all resources are being thrown at Covid though, I'm not moaning, lots pf people much worse off than me. I can wait.


I was doing that, but got to point where hip is so bad nearly fell over a couple of times. 
I did consider going private before cv-19 kicked off, really wish I had now.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> AFAIK all practising medics, even private practitioners, will all have received a call to arms for covid.


I had to cancel an appointment at the head injury clinic before Xmas because I was too ill to attend, I was surprised on Friday when I received another appointment for 27/01/21, it is with a specialist Doctor and I had to phone to confirm that I would be able to make this appointment, I questioned whether it would be cancelled and told no it is too important to cancel because I am overdue my check up, it seemed strange when cancer patients are being put on hold


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> * waiting for the inevitable deletion, btw *


Your last 'deletion' made it to 'This Morning', Holly and Phil didn't mention you though


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I had to cancel an appointment at the head injury clinic before Xmas because I was too ill to attend, I was surprised on Friday when I received another appointment for 27/01/21, it is with a specialist Doctor and I had to phone to confirm that I would be able to make this appointment, I questioned whether it would be cancelled and told no it is too important to cancel because I am overdue my check up, it seemed strange when cancer patients are being put on hold


Don't forget the NHS services are administrated by Trusts, whilst MSM tends to make sweeping quotes as to what's going on they often don't know the minutiae of individual hospitals. Going back to March of last year the local news told of all the surrounding hospitals considering cancelling  elective operations, but our local hospital had already cancelled these ops, and even since then the MSM often mentions other hospitals in the area but rarely mentions ours which has been in the centre of a CV-19 hot spot for nearly the entire pandemic.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I had to cancel an appointment at the head injury clinic before Xmas because I was too ill to attend, I was surprised on Friday when I received another appointment for 27/01/21, it is with a specialist Doctor and I had to phone to confirm that I would be able to make this appointment, I questioned whether it would be cancelled and told no it is too important to cancel because I am overdue my check up, it seemed strange when cancer patients are being put on hold



Consultants (and all medics) are battling on all fronts.

Where it is still humanly possible - and assuming you have a decent consultant, cos not all are - they will still be doing their normal work as best as they can under the circumstances.

Really good (and lucky!) that you've managed to get an appointment sorted!  

Every hospital and every medical department across the country will be experiencing different pressures in a variety of areas right now.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

My understanding is that cancer treatments are generally going ahead , with reduced numbers at each clinic maybe but active treatment is continuing. Friends who work in chemo departments have said opening hours extended, more use of the mobile facility have helped. Several people recieving very palliative treatment decided not to risk attending, and some of those with static disease also decided to hold off for the moment.  The diagnosis, surgery and new treatment planning seems to be where holdups occur.
Dave had his appointment at East Grinstead just before Christmas, and that was face to face as impossible to assess over telephone which was previous appointment during lockdown1


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Don't forget the NHS services are administrated by Trusts, whilst *MSM* tends to make sweeping quotes as to what's going on they often don't know the minutiae of individual hospitals. Going back to March of last year the local news told of all the surrounding hospitals considering cancelling  elective operations, but our local hospital had already cancelled these ops, and even since then the MSM often mentions other hospitals in the area but rarely mentions ours which has been in the centre of a CV-19 hot spot for nearly the entire pandemic.



Sorry, Colin, what does MSM stand for?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2021)

I am not as lucky as Maggy is Marie, look who she married


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There have been plenty of in depth discussions on the radio (BBC) and elsewhere for some time now, including input from medical staff across the board, they have been discussing the situation as it's gone along, so I would dispute that assertion, unless you know someone reputable with reliable inside info that indicates otherwise?
> 
> 'Main stream' news broadcasting - across all channels, mind, not just the BBC - hasn't been all that good at getting important info about what is happening broadcast at the optimum viewing times. A lot of it is sensationalist, doom and gloom (not that they need to hype that up much!), and with a lot of repetition of the same old, same old.
> 
> ...


The restrictions on reporting have been in effect since the beginning of the pandemic, what you see on MSM has to be cleared. You might note that going back a few weeks the only reports from the BBC at hospitals where filmed from the roadside, that's because they weren't allow on hospital grounds, it's only been recently that the government has decided to allow them back inside.
NHS staff forbidden from speaking out publicly about coronavirus | Society | The Guardian 
COVID-19 and free speech: 'gagging' NHS staff is not proportionate and lawful | British Politics and Policy at LSE


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Sorry, Colin, what does MSM stand for?


Main Stream Media.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 11, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I am not as lucky as Maggy is Marie, look who she married
> View attachment 91016



Yeah, the wrong one!


----------



## korky (Jan 11, 2021)

See you guy's. It's been fun. Mostly.
Lets talk about toilets.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

korky said:


> See you guy's. It's been fun. Mostly.
> *Lets talk about toilets*.



Feel free!  

Most of the discussions have been worthy of flushing down the bog anyway!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

Talking about toilets.....I’m after a porta loo, heard the Thetford Excellence is the best, oh and just bought a toilet tent, 16 squid off Fleabay, cheap as chips and better quality than expected.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 11, 2021)

@Victor. Therein lies the problem.

Any decent coppers appear to be invisible, fogged out by the bad ones who do enormous harm to the publics perception of the police force as a whole. You only have to go on YouTube to see testosterone fuelled bullies in uniform who incite those they have approached to react in such a way that it gives the copper a reason to get heavy handed and arrest that person over something that was not even an offence in the first instance.
Likewise, there are plenty of YouTube videos which are there as bait videos to get a reaction from the police, this then gives the scrote with the iphone, filming the confrontation, a chance to become an armchair lawyer and plead his rights, even if he is "under stress, offended and in fear" from the police confrontation that the scrote started in the first place!

I am no fan of the police but I wouldn't want to be in their shoes. However, I would like to be in the shoes of the person whose job it should be to weed out the bad amongst them.

Incidentally, a friend of mine used to be an police Inspector in Liverpool in the 1980's, the things he told me about that force would make your toes curl.


----------



## RV2MAX (Jan 11, 2021)

With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?


----------



## Victor (Jan 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> @Victor. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Any decent coppers appear to be invisible, fogged out by the bad ones who do enormous harm to the publics perception of the police force as a whole. You only have to go on YouTube to see testosterone fuelled bullies in uniform who incite those they have approached to react in such a way that it gives the copper a reason to get heavy handed and arrest that person over something that was not even an offence in the first instance.
> Likewise, there are plenty of YouTube videos which are there as bait videos to get a reaction from the police, this then gives the scrote with the iphone, filming the confrontation, a chance to become an armchair lawyer and plead his rights, even if he is "under stress, offended and in fear" from the police confrontation that the scrote started in the first place!
> ...


You are very correct and I do cringe at some of the things I, like everyone , sees.

However the media tend just to concentrate on “ the sensational stuff “ because no one is really interested in the daily dross your average copper has to deal with.

Additionally the whole Police Service is buried under stats & targets which a lot of the time takes over from simple discretion and common sense.

Complete contrast to when I served I suppose when my shift Inspector would say it was a successful shift when everyone that started the shift went home safely, not how many had been arrested , summonses issued etc etc .

Very difficult job indeed .


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?


From what I understand, the problems around roll out of vaccine stem from .gov wanting to retain central control, not a lack of suitably trained nurses to administer jab.


----------



## harrow (Jan 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?



The pharmacies do nhs flu jabs why not them do it ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

harrow said:


> The pharmacies do nhs flu jabs why not them do it ?



I think this has already been mooted, no doubt further down the line this might happen.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?



They are probably far too busy administering to all of those extra dogs that have been acquired during lockdown! 

And also now having to deal with all the extra ones who have been abandoned and abused subsequently, no doubt...   

Not counting all the horses, cats, and countless other animals who have ended up being abandoned because their owners' circumstances have been drastically altered by covid  

Apart from that, it is perfectly possible that vets have been asked to step up, but I don't have any inside info on that so don't know.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?


I told this to my wife and the cat overheard and bolted out the door.


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I told this to my wife and the cat overheard and bolted out the door.


The thing is, if you had asked the cats opinion, would your wife have 'bolted out the door'?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

colinmd said:


> The thing is, if you had asked the cats opinion, would your wife have 'bolted out the door'?


You would be better going to a vet rather than some of the quacks here, some are pissed when you go in, true.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You would be better going to a vet rather than some of the quacks here, some are pissed when you go in, true.



I knew a vet when I lived in Derbyshire who came to the pub on his horse.

He was an alcoholic and always went home stone drunk.

The reason he always came on the horse instead of driving was because the horse knew the way home on its own, regardless what state the rider was in.

 

PS. That's a 100% true story. It was hilarious sometimes watching him climbing into the saddle at chucking out time


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> With the NHS being already under so much pressure , why has no one suggested using VETs to carry out the jabs ?


They tried it but when the vet shaved her head first they decided they need more practice


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not counting all the horses, cats, and countless other animals who have ended up being abandoned because their owners' circumstances have been drastically altered by covid



The only one I have any info on is the cats, I was looking for up to 1yr old before Christmas and supply was really low. So hopefully not too many abandoned pets


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I knew a vet when I lived in Derbyshire who came to the pub on his horse.
> 
> He was an alcoholic and always went home stone drunk.
> 
> ...


Funny you say that, many years back a chap I know had his dad fined for going home drunk in charge of his horse and cart from the Crown & Shamrock pub only up the rd from me.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You would be better going to a vet rather than some of the quacks here, some are pissed when you go in, true.


Funny you should say that Trev, our doctor was an alcoholic, and molested some female patients so got struck off.  Shame as he was a bloody good doc though, and only one (prob cos he was pissed), who took the time to explain in detail, no matter how long it took.  Died a couple of years later in his early 50’s.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> Funny you should say that Trev, our doctor was an alcoholic, and molested some female patients so got struck off.  Shame as he was a bloody good doc though, and only one (prob cos he was pissed), who took the time to explain in detail, no matter how long it took.  Died a couple of years later in his early 50’s.


More than alcohol problems then, had it been a woman I would have been in every day.


----------

